# Frosties at Deer CreeK



## spacecadet (May 12, 2005)

Looks like Frosties at Deer Creek is going down that long path to oblivion! I normally go to Marys Bait anyway, but would stop at Frosties if I was fishing at the dam and needed something in a hurry. No more! Other than being outrageously overpriced, which I kind of got used to, they now seem to care less about the fishermen and more about dipping ice cream! Three times in three weeks, I have gone in on a Friday and they have not had any minnows! Last Friday, I waited for 20 minutes while three women dipped ice cream and fixed sandwiches only to find they didnt have any minnows. I must be pretty patient, because while I was waiting, at least five other groups of fishermen gave up and went to Marys. When they told me that they didnt have any bait, I asked them why they werent waiting on the fishermen and one woman told me that the boss (Boone?) told them that they had a higher profit on the food than the fishing and to make the food sales a priority. Judging from the prices on the fishing tackle and bait, they must have a REALLY high profit on the food!!!

Anyway, when I got to Marys, the lot was full but I was in and out in less than five minutes with a bucket of minnows and some bobbers. While her hubby dipped my bait I told Worm Queen what had just happened and all she could do was shake her head. She wouldnt speak ill of anyone else, but by golly I can! I dont care if I have to park around the block, Ill NOT be going back to Frosties again!

Space Cadet


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, think of it this way. Maybe they will have decent food. Maybe they will miss the fishermen comming in getting some minnows and food.

BTW, how was the fishing


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

there's also a bass minnow shortage going on. i don't know if it's cause so many more people have realized they are better bait, or if it's cause the crappie bite has been so good this year.  i heard chesire ran out and judy at the dutch was barely able to sell me 5 dozen. looks like we picked a good time to make use of my neighbors old hot tub. we've been bringing home our leftover minnows the last couple of times. we always buy too many, but usually throw them in the lake when done to help feed the fish.


----------



## worm queen (Apr 14, 2005)

We haven't experienced much of a supply problem from our bait dealers, but we have probably sold more bass minnows this year than ever before. It's really hard to anticipate demand these days, so we always stock up big time. And even at that, we sometimes hold our breath until the bait truck shows up! It's one thing to buy plenty of stock and sell out. It's something else entirely not to even attempt to have what your customers want or need!


----------

